# They stole my new 745!!!



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Ah..do not have a 7 series, so it was my mistake. Apologies. My 645 has a regular key and my 540s had too.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

No offense, but if these guys were pros with inside access at a dealership, why would they target a 3 year old car and why not a brand new 760i or Z8?


----------



## drallafi (Nov 16, 2004)

wingspan said:


> Yes, and now we have a candidate for a new Bimmerfest dictionary term:
> 
> "SofaKing Ridiculous- Adv: Any event or happening which is too fantastic to be true, patently false or ridiculous, yet could snag the unwary noob 'fester." :rofl:


Such as a car getting stolen? Yea, I'd say that certainly falls under the category of "too fantastic to be true". Oh, wait... we're not talking about cars here, these are BIMMERS, and everyone knows that a BIMMER is un-stealable.

Give it a rest, guys; dude lost his car.


----------



## B-Mer (Feb 24, 2005)

Bmwcat said:


> Wasnt that the story line for "Gone in 60 Seconds" with Nick Cage? VIN numbers and fake keys from a dealership? HA! :violent:


Don't forget about the list of cars written on the walls with glow in the dark ink. I wonder what name they used for the 745, Cynthia?


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

*Bottom line questions*

1. Can an E65/66 simply be hotwired?
2. Can the "key" even be duplicated, because it is not a key at all (but more like a garage door opener?)?
I am not trying to start a discussion on how to hotwire the car; it was just my understanding that it could not be done.


----------



## drallafi (Nov 16, 2004)

djlfp said:


> 1. Can an E65/66 simply be hotwired?
> 2. Can the "key" even be duplicated, because it is not a key at all (but more like a garage door opener?)?
> I am not trying to start a discussion on how to hotwire the car; it was just my understanding that it could not be done.


1. I know it's supposed to be insanely difficult, but I doubt that it's impossible. I'd be willing to bet that a tenacious and highly-skilled car thief would be able to crack it within the time frame allotted.

2. RF transmitters are as common as paperclips in today's world. The problem would be duplicating the rolling algorithm. Wasn't there a news story going around a month or so back about a bunch of college kids who were able to crack the 42-bit encryption on one of these rolling codes?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

DBADBMW said:


> My Insurance confirmed that they will cover me for the market value of the car (Whatever that means to them) if my vehicle is not recovered within 2 weeks. I loved the car so I will be getting back into one of course. I plan on getting a 03' this time. Do you know if 1) the 03's are still covered by the 6/100 warranty and 2) is it pre-wired for Sirius satellite? I am still feeling a lot pissed that I loss the car that I put alot of time, work and money into purchasing, but then to be called a liar by those that I look to for input...(?) Also for anyone that feels that I am perprating a fraud, please save your efforts to take the time to report me to whatever agency best suits you, but please reserve the thread for those that can answer my questions and be supportive of my needs. It is amazing to me that it is so hard for you to believe that someone actually took a little initiative to steal a vehicle in such a wholesome, sinless metropolitan like Los Angeles. It is surely far fetched that it may be worth it to a thief to still a $60K car when there are so many wonderful Datsun 210s' at their disposal- WHOAAA!


Fair enough, and I am a big enough person to admit I may be wrong in this case.

However, consider you posted your story with your initial post to the fest, then did not post again. Until 3 days later. To board regulars, this is quite a long time to go between posting on a thread, especially one on this kind of topic. Also, unfortunately for you, within a few days of your posting, another fester with low post count wrote a strikingly similar story regarding a theft of a high priced vehicle out of a parking garage. This person also asked the question, how could you steal this car? Sounded highly repetitious to me, and the same thought appears to have occured to others as well.

If indeed, however, you have lost your car, I am very very sympathetic and offer condolences and hope for a speedy recovery.

My apologies for causing any unnessary offence.

Of course, if you are still a troll, then :flipoff:. Otherwise, sorry for the rough introduction, and may I offer a belated welcome to the fest. :bigpimp: I hope things work out for the best, you get the insurance settlement, and get another 7er.


----------



## DBADBMW (Apr 16, 2005)

In regards to my now 5 day old stolen and still MIA 745...New information at the bottom.

KD- of course people will share what they know about how people are stealing cars out there. Its not like I am asking for a handbook with details but rather the methodology that people are acquiring these rides. To think people actually may share information in a F-O-R-U-M. Next thing you'll tell me is that cars get stolen in the US- Whoa!? But thanx for the 411 on the 03'. I plan on getting an 03' w/ my insurance payout(unless the car is doubtfully returned)

TGray- Why would they still a three year old car? Access? The dealership that I purchased it from is a smaller independent. They had 3 745's on the lot. Mine was paid for and the paperwork was done a week before I picked it up. They had access to the VIN, My address and time to do the dirt. 3 years old or not- its still a freakin' $55K car! I speculate but this is all that I can do- that any of us can do for that matter.

drallafi- Good looking out for me! Thanks.

djlfp- Your questions are the same that I had. I plan on replacing the car but a rule of learned about thieves- Most get caught because they don't stop. I have a feeling that they know that eventually another nice ride will appear in my garage and I want to ensure that I have the appropiate preventive actions in place before they do.

BeeWang- No Flat bed. This took place at exactly 7:50am. My neighbors saw the assailants- _read the original post._

I met with my assigned detecive last night (Kurloc- Auto theft) to give him my neighbors statements. He said that it is doubtful that mycar would be found. He said that there is a significant increase in the theft of luxury cars(At least in the LA area of Cali). These cars are then shipped in ITEL bins to Russia, Africa and the latest hot country is columbia, where there is a major market for these cars and it is easy to change VINs in a place that does not use them as effectively as we do in the US. It is difficult to smuggle cars into US but really easy to export them out (Homeland security is not concerned with what is leaving the US...Its big business boys, so watch your $#&% really closely. The thing that sucks is that I have been looking for a replacement but none have all of the bells and whistles combo that I had on this one- I am pissed!


----------



## drallafi (Nov 16, 2004)

DBADBMW said:


> drallafi- Good looking out for me! Thanks.


Anytime, my friend!


----------



## DBADBMW (Apr 16, 2005)

Wingspan, you are a big man! My mind isa lready past the car because I feel that this car is probably on its way to Algeria by now. I am now focused on trying to make sure the insurance company doesn't low ball me on 5 day old purchase so that I can get back into a hopefully better 7 in the next month. I found my last one on a Carsdirect referral. Anyone have any good websites or dealerships in the southern California area that lead me to a nice 2003 745 LI?


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

djlfp said:


> 1. Can an E65/66 simply be hotwired?
> 2. Can the "key" even be duplicated, because it is not a key at all (but more like a garage door opener?)?
> I am not trying to start a discussion on how to hotwire the car; it was just my understanding that it could not be done.


For those whom do not own a vehicle using a key-fob and start/stop button, here's a brief explanation of the premise.
The fob is recognized by the iDrive, with or without, the metal key inserted.
The metal key will only lock/unlock the doors, glove-box, trunk, and center console.

For daily use, the entire key-fob is inserted into dash slot, and the start/stop button pressed.

For valet parking, the metal key is removed from the fob.
The glove-box/trunk lock switch, located in the center console, is set to the lock position.
The center console is locked with the metal key.
The key-less fob is left with the valet, the metal key retained by the owner.

Only BMW can provide duplicates of the key-fob.


----------



## DBADBMW (Apr 16, 2005)

*They Stole my 745! (Update)*

The saga continues....

I just got a call from Murietta, Ca. PD. The car was recovered and two people are in custody. Apparently, my car was spotted by the MPD (which is located about 90 miles south of LA, where I live) parking in front of a home that was already being watched for possible drug activity. A run of the plate confirmed that the car did not match the plate on it (my car still had dealer plates on it when stolen). They arrested the two occupants after they left the home. In custody, the two said that they purchase dthe car from a guy in L.A. for {are you ready for this?} $150!!! And the da^n fools actually drove the car around. For all of you conspiracy theory nay sayers that believed my speculation was made for TV drama, the officer stated that the two in custody admitted that the knew the car was stolen because the car had six newer BMW's. He targets cars that still have the dealer plates on them because they are not as quickly and easily identifiable as stolen because there are no numbers associated with it. In addition they speculate that this original car thief pulled the job in the AM because the % of cop cars to morning commute traffic is so insignificant, the chances of them crossing a cops path in LA traffic is negilble. Finally, and this is the best for those that doubted me, they feel that because o fthe number of BMWs that he had it is obvious to them that he has access to both keys and addresses. Uh-huh! I guess that I was not that far off the mark. The detective confirmed that there was no external damage to the car from his view when it arrived on a flat bed. He did notice tha the rear view mirror was damaged (Why?) but he did not do an internal inspection as of our last conversation, 10 minutes ago. The car will be dusted and released to me. I will have the car towed back to L.A. I'll update you all on the further details when I get it back. Thanks for those who supported me. And for the rest- Art does imitate real life drama, so watch your $#&% because as far as you know your car can be "Gone in 60 seconds" too.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

DBADBMW said:


> The saga continues....
> 
> I just got a call from Murietta, Ca. PD. The car was recovered and two people are in custody. Apparently, my car was spotted by the MPD (which is located about 90 miles south of LA, where I live) parking in front of a home that was already being watched for possible drug activity. A run of the plate confirmed that the car did not match the plate on it (my car still had dealer plates on it when stolen). They arrested the two occupants after they left the home. In custody, the two said that they purchase dthe car from a guy in L.A. for {are you ready for this?} $150!!! And the da^n fools actually drove the car around. For all of you conspiracy theory nay sayers that believed my speculation was made for TV drama, the officer stated that the two in custody admitted that the knew the car was stolen because the car had six newer BMW's. He targets cars that still have the dealer plates on them because they are not as quickly and easily identifiable as stolen because there are no numbers associated with it. In addition they speculate that this original car thief pulled the job in the AM because the % of cop cars to morning commute traffic is so insignificant, the chances of them crossing a cops path in LA traffic is negilble. Finally, and this is the best for those that doubted me, they feel that because o fthe number of BMWs that he had it is obvious to them that he has access to both keys and addresses. Uh-huh! I guess that I was not that far off the mark. The detective confirmed that there was no external damage to the car from his view when it arrived on a flat bed. He did notice tha the rear view mirror was damaged (Why?) but he did not do an internal inspection as of our last conversation, 10 minutes ago. The car will be dusted and released to me. I will have the car towed back to L.A. I'll update you all on the further details when I get it back. Thanks for those who supported me. And for the rest- Art does imitate real life drama, so watch your $#&% because as far as you know your car can be "Gone in 60 seconds" too.


:jawdrop:


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm not too sure if it was this thread or the one to the M3, but I read something on people getting busted at the dealer for new wheel and rubber swaps. Was this in southern cali, like the 745? The reason I ask is that, I bought a 2004 330ci ZHP last year, and as far as I know, it was supposed to come with some "high performance" michilins but mine came with some "all season" bridgestones. Also, I bought mine from a smaller dealership. 

DBADBMW what dealer did you get your bimmer from? Would it happen to be Nick Alexander or New Century(two of the smallest dealers I know of in the LA area)?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

bmw330pp said:


> I'm not too sure if it was this thread or the one to the M3, but I read something on people getting busted at the dealer for new wheel and rubber swaps. Was this in southern cali, like the 745? The reason I ask is that, I bought a 2004 330ci ZHP last year, and as far as I know, it was supposed to come with some "high performance" michilins but mine came with some "all season" bridgestones. Also, I bought mine from a smaller dealership.
> 
> DBADBMW what dealer did you get your bimmer from? Would it happen to be Nick Alexander or New Century(two of the smallest dealers I know of in the LA area)?


What kind of Bridgestones?


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

wingspan said:


> What kind of Bridgestones?


Potenza's


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

bmw330pp said:


> Potenza's


Then you are not alone:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89961&highlight=bridgestone+potenza+zhp


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

bmw330pp said:


> Potenza's


Potenza is not a single line of tires.

The ZHP pakcage comes with Michelin Pilot Sport or Bridgestone Potenza RE040 (definitely not an All Season tire, where did you get that idea? :dunno: )

From the TireRack website:



> *Max Performance Summer*
> 
> Potenza RE050*
> See Special Offer on this Tire*
> ...


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks. That means it has nothing to do with the "stolen cars/inside job"


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

LDV330i said:


> Potenza is not a single line of tires.
> 
> The ZHP pakcage comes with Michelin Pilot Sport or Bridgestone Potenza RE040 (definitely not an All Season tire, where did you get that idea? :dunno: )
> 
> From the TireRack website:


Relax!


----------



## 6er (May 14, 2006)

James said:


> That might be tough to do these days . Even econoboxes have keyless entry.
> 
> My thinking is that if someone really wants my car they'll find a way to get it. You can only do so much (that's why I have insurance). I'm not going to skimp on cool features on the off chance someone desides to portscan my car .


Comfort access is still an option you dont have to take it, but when an option makes my car easier to steal than free wifi, its avoidable.

Also Insurance companys may not always pay out on such thefts as its the same as when you leave your car open or the keys are stolen, its a very grey area, As there is no forced entry the car is open when the thief approches it.


----------



## 98740il (Feb 7, 2007)

*Lmfao*

Ok this is stu[id a bmw cannot be stolen or key duplicated unless u ship it off so this guy must left his keys in the car or someone stole his key


----------



## OC745 (Jan 4, 2006)

I dont think you can dupe those keys. I bought a fob key off a fool on ebay (I guess i'm the fool now cuz I wasted my money) so I can make a spare key. I asked the guys at BMW if they can use that and program my key into fob and they said you cant, either that or they just wanna stick me with 250 bucks to buy a new key which comes from Germany. lol.


----------



## 6er (May 14, 2006)

98740il said:


> Ok this is stu[id a bmw cannot be stolen or key duplicated unless u ship it off so this guy must left his keys in the car or someone stole his key


 how is it "stu[id" Both David beckhams X5's were stolen using a laptop and its widely known that the encryption of BMW keyless entry is lower than that of a common house hold Wi fi router!!!

maybe you don't understand the concept of keyless entry :dunno: but these guys don't need keys just laptops

Google : "david beckham x5 laptop"

and thank you for opening up a dead thread again :rofl:


----------

